# Somerville 6-18



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today had Zach from College Station on Somerville for some bow fishing!!! Good times on the water. Zach had never bow fished before but after a few shots to judge hold under he was smacking them fish. 

If you want to get into bow fishing and don't have the equipment, book a trip and use mine and see if you get hooked on it. It's a blast!!!!


----------

